# installing gcc44



## Anti_Evil (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi,

I wanted to install the last relase version of gcc, after googleing i found that the last stable version is gcc 44.

So i simply used: 

```
pkg_add -r gcc44
```
to get the software.

after installation i tried to get the installed version: 

```
gcc44 -v
```
In the output the version number was correct but it was also mentioned that it is "*prerelease version*".

So, is it the lastest version or not ?

ps: the date of release is 21/4/2009

Regards,
Hadi


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 26, 2009)

Googleing? What's wrong with the ports tree?
lang/gcc45


----------



## blah (Jun 27, 2009)

Anti_Evil said:
			
		

> In the output the version number was correct but it was also mentioned that it is "*prerelease version*".
> 
> So, is it the lastest version or not ?
> 
> ps: the date of release is 21/4/2009


That's the date for 4.4.0 release. But lang/gcc44 installs 4.4.*1* snapshot.


----------



## dennylin93 (Jun 27, 2009)

I might be wrong, but I believe the one in ports is a development version. The version specified in distinfo is different from the latest stable release shown on http://gcc.gnu.org/.


----------



## Anti_Evil (Jun 27, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Googleing? What's wrong with the ports tree?
> lang/gcc45



I have some difficulties to download ports tree, So i decided to download gcc package directly.

If i'm not wrong the gcc45 is under development, so i go for gcc441 as "blah" said.

Thanks everyone.
Hadi


----------

